# parts for MP40/ SS okay?



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi everybody!
I noticed that parts for the MP40 are minimal. I stripped the synthetic end nut that holds the prop onto the shaft (also synthetic). 
I was looking at Can. Tire loose hardware bins for a replacement. I could only find stainless Steel nuts that fit. I am concerned that although they are stainless, they will eventually will rust (much like the SS hose clamps I use).

Vortech/ecotech do not offer the nut in their parts department.

1. should I be unduly concerned about the nuts corroding?
2. Anybody know of a resource that might sell the little nuts?

As always, thanks for any positive suggestions.
Mike.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Have you tried contacting the manufacturer or the retailer that sold you the unit? They may just send you one.

You can buy nylon screw/nut sets on ebay. You will have to try to match the right size. I looked at an assy diagram - not sure if the nut sits plush against the cage so there is no movement - you may need some means of holding the nut in place. 

The concern with SS is that it will rust and then fuse onto the shaft.


----------

